

Ask HN: What desk and chair should I buy? - arvinjoar

I am thinking about buying an Aeron chair this summer and am wondering what kind of desk I should get to go along with it. Is there a desk that has the reputation of an Aeron chair? Also, is the Aeron chair really as good as advertised? I have started cracking my back and neck and I think that a quality chair might fix that problem, is the Aeron the best choice?
======
dchs
We're fans of Ikea's Markus chair here at wishli.st HQ. It's a darn site
cheaper than an Aeron too...

<http://wishli.st/228>

~~~
arvinjoar
I had one of those when I lived in the USA, it was OK, but really not a chair
that I would feel comfortable spending the rest of my life in (dramatic, I
know, but I really do spend a lot of time at my desk). Also, one of the screws
I used to assemble it didn't quite fit.

